# MK2 TT is todays auto express



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

pics of the mk2 TT are in todays auto express coupe and roadster sorry cant post the pics but i dont like it


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Front cover can be enlarged http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/news/58997/this_week.html


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/genocidalduck/car_portal_pic_20998.jpg


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

If that is it then i think ill get one  I like it


----------



## stewartt (Nov 17, 2003)

genocidalduck said:


> http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/genocidalduck/car_portal_pic_20998.jpg


Here here!!


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

Smell a PS anyone?
I'll believe it when I see one in a dealers / on the road.


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

have designers got no ideas of there own

merc wing mirrors

and evo front fog lights

any one got a coupe pic ?


----------



## jameshamilton (Apr 18, 2005)

anyone scan and post the insides? please? I'm not about to waste Â£1.80


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)




----------



## TwilighT (Feb 10, 2005)

too bad! :evil:

I still believe this is not the new TTR


----------



## jameshamilton (Apr 18, 2005)

the rear cover looks like it may have been PS'd


----------



## jameshamilton (Apr 18, 2005)

very A4 though - quite like the look


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

Is it just me or. . . . .

http://www.ttforum.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vie ... hp?t=47546

WFG, Hans

ring any bells anywhere???????

How about the credit on the picture above from Mr Demon then?????


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

dissapointed...


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

:wink: Think I'll have the Picasso :wink:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I'll have to buy a copy, but on first glance it make it look like the A4 cab.


----------



## tj (May 7, 2002)

I wouldn't order one on the strength of this shot - for some reason the front reminds me of the new Astra. I really do hope Audi manage to pull it off by following the TT with a desirable replacement, but in any event it wont be a TT, and I hope they dont call it one. 
We might well like what supercedes it, but let's be honest, we're never going to feel the 'I must have one' impulse I'm sure most had when they go their first glimpse of the TT  .


----------



## tj (May 7, 2002)

Oh dear - now I've seen the scanned shot it's not for me.


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

credit lol its got his name all over it !!!!!


----------



## davek9 (May 7, 2002)

That interpretation has been done from this, so your guess is as good as mine. :wink:

http://www.thecarconnection.com/Enthusi ... A9011.html


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

ps looks like a 2 seater A4 cab

yuk

eak


----------



## ttocs99 (May 14, 2005)

Looks like someones chopped the head of an Astra and stuck it onto the body of an Alfa !!!!


----------



## ttocs99 (May 14, 2005)

Looks like someones chopped the head of an Astra and stuck it onto the body of an Alfa !!!!


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

pas_55 said:


> :wink: Think I'll have the Picasso :wink:


Idem ditto :lol: 









wfg, Hans.


----------



## Gandalf the Grey (Aug 3, 2004)

Sorry, they've got it totally wrong with this.
The TT was a revolution in design and style, this new "Thing" is an A3/S3 with a few bits missing and a few bits added.
The TT style was so radical to start with, but ended up being used across the range, particulary the A3.
Maybe now the A3 has been such a success in the small family / hatchback sector, they are doing the reverse and styling the new TT on an already acclaimed format.
Sad if they are, the TT should be leading the sports pack and the innovations used to compliment the rest of the range.
Rant over. Like the front end though.


----------



## LoTTie (Aug 2, 2005)

Yikes. I thought it was one of those Tigra things for a minute. 

Wouldn't want one of those. I've wanted a TT for five years, now got one. Can't imagine that Tigra/Astra/A4 combo would arouse lustful feelings for that long. 

Nope, it'll be a TTQS for me next at this rate.


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

Gandalf the Grey said:


> Like the front end though.


I don't like it at all.
There is nothing that remind me of a TT.
They better call it an A3/A4 Roadster. :lol:

wfg, Hans.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I reckon that this pic will be closer to the A5 cab (next generation A4) than the TT.


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

thats a moose!

It lacks the exclusivity of the TT's design. It could easily be any other car, it does not stand out. Its bland and un-original.

I beleive the new TT will look like this as Audi have lost their top designers (J Mays is at Ford).

Time to move on to another marque guys! Lets face it the TT is good but the Audi dealers and CS stinks so unless they bring out a class leader they're stuffed because they wont have any loyal customers!


----------



## M4L__TT (Mar 25, 2004)

Its even got the spot lights off my wifes new beetle...I would not buy the new one if that is what it ends up looking like.
The original ttr was and is fantastic..As soon as I saw it in Germany in 1998 I had to have one and put my name down on the original waiting list.
I was one of the first to get my ttr and after nearly 6 years of ownership, I still think its fantastic.
I generally never own any car more than 1 year but although I have bought other cars since and I am waiting for a Touareg at the moment as a run about I will never get rid of my ttr.
But if the picture in Auto Express is the end product I will not be buying the new one..

regards malc


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Hmmm, not too sure I like it myself.

Nice colour though :roll:

Moley


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

Personally I don't like it - if this is to be the TT mk2. But maybe we'll all bound to say that because we love our present cars. However, there are some lovely cars out there (including the TT - a design classic) and for me this ain't one of them.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Don't any of you care what the drive is like? What engines it might have? What the handling will be like?

Too hung up on looks, the lot of you. Should be ashamed. :lol:


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

jampott said:


> Don't any of you care what the drive is like? What engines it might have? What the handling will be like?
> 
> Too hung up on looks, the lot of you. Should be ashamed. :lol:


well its obvious your not... :roll: :lol:


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

jampott said:


> Don't any of you care what the drive is like? What engines it might have? What the handling will be like?
> 
> Too hung up on looks, the lot of you. Should be ashamed. :lol:


I don't care how it drives, what engine's are in it, or how it handles.
If i don't like the looks of it. 
The Audi RS4 will probable drive's awesome but it is still an overpowered A4 Sedan. :lol:

wfg, Hans.


----------



## Boba FeTT (Jan 29, 2005)

That looks dreadful, absolutely ghastly! :lol:


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Looks nice..........perfectly photoshopped from an A4 cab and the new S4!! :lol:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

It does state in the article that the new TT looks "Bangled" & you can see more than a passing likeness to the 1 series.

Have to be honest, if this is the final production model (the article does show a German test car fairly heavily disguised) then Audi have lost the plot completely. Has none of the wow factor of the outgoing TT.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

mmm, might look better in the metal. hopefully the coupe will look better.


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

W7 PMC said:


> It does state in the article that the new TT looks "Bangled" & you can see more than a passing likeness to the 1 series.


Maybe for a blind man. :lol: :lol: :lol: 
But i don't see the likeness at all with the Mk1 TT.
And yes the TT Mk1 have still the "wow" factor for me.

wfg, Hans.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Iceman said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > It does state in the article that the new TT looks "Bangled" & you can see more than a passing likeness to the 1 series.
> ...


I think he means the 1 Series BMW, not the Mk1 TT... (think about it!)


----------



## che6mw (Nov 13, 2003)

jampott said:


> Don't any of you care what the drive is like? What engines it might have? What the handling will be like?
> 
> Too hung up on looks, the lot of you. Should be ashamed. :lol:


    
I do hope you're joking?!!!

If people cared how it drove (in a sports car sense) then the TT wouldn't have been the phenominal success that it has been.

Personally I think the 350Z took the TT shape to the next level. I'd like to see a sharper, more agressive styling for the next TT.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

jampott said:


> Don't any of you care what the drive is like? What engines it might have? What the handling will be like?
> 
> Too hung up on looks, the lot of you. Should be ashamed. :lol:


I think most people (not just TT drivers) fall in love with cars because of how they look, not how they drive.

If everyone took your lead, no one would be buying classic cars like e-type Jags or Aston Martin DB5s as even compared to a modern warm hatch, their handling and performance is woeful.

Most times, of course, you end up with a compromise of the two, but for me I don't mind admitting that it was the looks not the drive of the TT that attracted me.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Oh and for those of you that haven't see nthe mag - here's the coupe shot.

Which I much prefer over and abover the Roadster version.

However, as I said previously, it does look much more A4 sized than A3.

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/kell/TT%20Coupe.jpg

Though it has to be said it really does have a BMW look about it - 6-series/3-series coupe looking.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

W7 PMC said:


> It does state in the article that the new TT looks "Bangled" & you can see more than a passing likeness to the 1 series.
> 
> Have to be honest, if this is the final production model (the article does show a German test car fairly heavily disguised) then Audi have lost the plot completely. Has none of the wow factor of the outgoing TT.


Was going to post virtually what you have said here. I haven't read the article but I could definitely see some Bangled Beemer lines there :? 

Really doesn't take the TT anywhere does it? I suppose it was a lot to ask for the MKII to be anywhere near the ground-breaking, semi-retro and, yes, iconic styling of the MKI when it was introduced. IF this is the final RFP version of the MKII then I think Audi need a good slap :? This is way too "mainstream", bland and, as my colleague just put it...."it's morphing into a 'normal' Audi"


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

the coupe looks a lot better than the roadster pictured - but as has been said - why buy it... there are proven beemers with similar styling already available with better CS.

I will be forced to move over and join the rest of the city sleazoids if this end up being the TT offering..  I really dont want a porker though  so the Merc and Beemer will have to be considered closely at this time... shame on Audi !


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

IF this is the new TT then it will help IMO reinforce the long term future of the current model as a classic.


----------



## boxsters-stink (May 10, 2005)

Has anyone on here got any contacts at the design dept. at Audi so that they can gauge the reaction of current loyal TT owners thoughts on this design?

Maybe if they read the threads on all the TT Forum sites along the same lines as this one then they might think twice about releasing this as the next TT and it'll be called the A3 Coupe instead 

just a thought :idea:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

boxsters-stink said:


> Has anyone on here got any contacts at the design dept. at Audi so that they can gauge the reaction of current loyal TT owners thoughts on this design?
> 
> Maybe if they read the threads on all the TT Forum sites along the same lines as this one then they might think twice about releasing this as the next TT and it'll be called the A3 Coupe instead
> 
> just a thought :idea:


You'd be surprised at how much they already do read these threads.

It's common practice for car manufacturers (Audi incl) to release what appear to be spy shots of their cars to the web and use this to gauge public reaction.

They don't do it directly of course, but by leaking it to the mags, then the car clubs concerned pick up on it, talk about it and they can get first hand market research without paying us all Â£80 and supplying the tea and biscuits.


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

What oil will I have to use in it?

:roll:


----------



## robertroe (Jun 30, 2005)

If these are pictures of the next TT I too would be disspointed, but echo the comments re the current car being a classic.

I'm wondering whether they are supersizing the car in order to fit "proper" seats in the back? If this isnt the A4 cab, then I'm wondering whether this is another of those cars designed by the accountants!

I can imagine the "Ah I know lets have proper headroom in the back to increase the market of the car" type conversation


----------



## doTTy (Feb 20, 2005)

Mk2 is not for me either  (to the relief of the mrs :lol: )

The MK1 with the Hofele W12 grille looks much sharper/modern whilst remaining faithful to the original classic design :wink:


----------



## ratty (May 18, 2004)

If this spy shot is anything like the real MkII, I think I am glad I bought my TTQS


----------



## boxsters-stink (May 10, 2005)

robertroe said:


> If these are pictures of the next TT I too would be disspointed, but echo the comments re the current car being a classic.
> 
> I'm wondering whether they are supersizing the car in order to fit "proper" seats in the back? If this isnt the A4 cab, then I'm wondering whether this is another of those cars designed by the accountants!
> 
> I can imagine the "Ah I know lets have proper headroom in the back to increase the market of the car" type conversation


thought i'd read in Autoexpress that the seats were gonna be token jestures just like the MK1

Does anyone think that Audi could make an A3 Coupe = luxury car and then produce a TT = stripped bare performance like the current TTsport thingy :?:


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

Kell said:


> Oh and for those of you that haven't see nthe mag - here's the coupe shot.
> 
> Which I much prefer over and abover the Roadster version.
> 
> ...


Looks very much like the 6 series. 6 series price too :?:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Looking at that shot again - it looks like it has a boot rather than a hatch too.

I know that would make it a proper coupe in the eyes of the purists, but it will also make it less usable.


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Pile of filfth.


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

ronin said:


> Pile of filfth.


Your hardtop will not fit that one  :wink:


----------



## smug (Nov 3, 2003)

when the TT 1st came out, and today for that matter, it was different, unique, it stood out from all the rest.

Put this new *Thing* in a row of cars and ask someone to point out the new TT, lets see how many people get it right !

Yes I like it, but not as the new TT, an A4 Coupe sports perhaps !


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Kell said:


> http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/kell/TT%20Coupe.jpg


Bloody awful

bye bye Audi


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Just reading the text and not merely looking at the pictures I see that the plan is to drop the Haldex system and use a modified Torsen system - which will help with the aim of improving the drive.

Also the 1.8 engine will go to be replaced by the 2.0FSi version.

This should mean then, that the new car gets at least 200bhp if they use the tuned one that sits in the Golf GTi.

Though hopefully, given that the original TTs had 30 and 75bhp more than the then Golf we could look forward to a 230bhp entry level 4-cyl version and a 275bhp version of the 3.2 maybe?


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

who cares - if I wanted bhp for as little bucks and poss... I would buy that ugly stretched vectra thingy they drove on top gear the other night... :wink: the instant appeal is what it looks like... no matter what people on here say - the TT never fails to turn heads whenever I drive it... people dont look at bland cars... dont get me wrong - I couldnt care if it turns others heads - I want my head turned when I see one...


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

...anyway

what has changed since last week... iceman has been posting this twaddle on here for weeks if not months... just cos he's sold his 'pictures' to a car rag does that mean its been confirmed by Audi?

hopeful :roll:


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

*Inside Audi AG they say that the new TT will be a slight evolution over the previus one. :lol: Yeh right.*
Some characteristics of the TT Mk1 are for me the roof/sidewindow line, the rear window V shape, the arches and sideskirt lines and the front and back lights.
If Audi can manage to let these thinks evolve in the new TT Mk2 i think they have a winner.
Everything else is a waste of time and they can better call it A3 Coupe/Roadster.

wfg, Hans.


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

All I have to say is bollocks, what a load of crap!!


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

from these spyshots looks like Audi is slapping the corp front and rear on most of it's vehicles and with respect to the TTmk2 has slapped the old midsection into it.


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

dee said:


> ...anyway..... what has changed since last week... Iceman has been posting this twaddle on here for weeks if not months... *just cos he's sold his 'pictures' to a car rag* does that mean its been confirmed by Audi?
> 
> hopeful :roll:


*"What Picture"* :? :? :?

wfg, Hans.


----------



## markp (Apr 29, 2003)

Well, if that's it then I'll not be wanting one! I think the current model just can't be imporoved in terms of looks, inside and out. I'll be kind of glad to see that the Mk2 TT is more akin to an A4 bus than the current TT... makes my next choice of car easy... the new S3 (280bhp) due out 2006 I'm just waiting to place my order... :?


----------



## Suzaroo (May 9, 2005)

Actually, whatever this car is in the Audi range... i like it 8) ...
Audi cars are supurb... always have and always will be. PERIOD. 
Coupe
http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/kell/TT%20Coupe.jpg
Roadster







8)


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

Suzaroo said:


> Audi cars are superb[/img] 8)


In which respect? Quality/ Realiability/ Road charateristics/ Design?

Problem is its also about the aftersales and lets face it Audi are very poor at this and have over the last three years become worse.

Im sure their statistics prove otherwise, this is always the issue as middle management and lower fiddle the figures.

We are their customers and I beleive that 90% of us would agree although there are some people who have had good experiences.


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

they better not lose the shape other wise lotus could be onto a winner with there new coupe due out the same time.


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

o and then there is this of course

Audi have to make the TT alooker as this time the other makes have not only caught up but overtaken design wise.


----------



## original_tt (Mar 11, 2003)

Sorry Audi - looks really horrible!!


----------



## Johnwx (Oct 31, 2004)

Not for me thanks.....maybe Audi will do us all a favour and increase the residual value of the Mk 1 :lol: 
Now where is my nearest Porker dealer .............


----------



## Nick225TT (Oct 13, 2004)

It's a great shame the current Mk1 is a classic design and a very good seller for Audi. They should take a leaf out of Porsche's book. They had a classic with the 911 many years ago. The 924, 944, and the 928 came and went but the 911 stayed. It's changed from being air-cooled to water cooled, it's grown in size and complexity, but its still very much a 911 and you wouldn't mistake it for anything else. They have done the same with the new Boxster and who can blame them, staying with a winning formula.

Mazda have just pulled off the same trick with the new MX5'. Looks pretty much like the old one only a bit 'chunkier' better spec'd and faster. They new their 'market' when the launched it with the tuned exhaust note to match that of an MG and they have kept faith with it.

Thats what Audi need to do to the Mk2. Take the new A3/Golf platform that's better than the original and try to get the coachwork to match the looks of the existing mk1 as much as possible. Yes it will slighty different, but it would be a worthy successor to the current TT throne, not some inbred b'stard son that needs locking up in the tower.


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

Nick225TT said:


> It's a great shame the current Mk1 is a classic design and a very good seller for Audi. They should take a leaf out of Porsche's book. They had a classic with the 911 many years ago. The 924, 944, and the 928 came and went but the 911 stayed. It's changed from being air-cooled to water cooled, it's grown in size and complexity, but its still very much a 911 and you wouldn't mistake it for anything else. They have done the same with the new Boxster and who can blame them, staying with a winning formula.
> 
> Mazda have just pulled off the same trick with the new MX5'. Looks pretty much like the old one only a bit 'chunkier' better spec'd and faster. They new their 'market' when the launched it with the tuned exhaust note to match that of an MG and they have kept faith with it.
> 
> Thats what Audi need to do to the Mk2. Take the new A3/Golf platform that's better than the original and try to get the coachwork to match the looks of the existing mk1 as much as possible. Yes it will slighty different, but it would be a worthy successor to the current TT throne, not some inbred b'stard son that needs locking up in the tower.


exactly - very well put!

But what happens when car companys do this!

A, Risidual values stay high on old models
B, Customer see the residuals and come back
C, Customers know their car wont go out of date quickly
D, The company perfects the design and build

So why do it! :roll:

P.S that Alfa does look nice.....


----------



## TTimbo (May 15, 2003)

What a disappointment!

I've been an Audi fan for many years now and have been slowly losing faith in the marque particularly since the new grille came in. This is the last straw. Residuals on the Mk1 will now stay strong and you'll have a classic on your hands. My money's now going to go on a Cooper S. Your loss Audi.


----------



## markp (Apr 29, 2003)

I just flicked through the magazine in the news agents to get a better look... it's just an A4 coupe really. I'll take it with a pinch of salt for now as we're yet to see any 'official' pictures from Audi - but if thiese pics are close... where's the hatch gone on the coupe? That alone seals it for me, never mind the run-of-the-mill looks. It just isn't going to look or feel very special is it? My current TT still turns heads - you'll not notice this new one at all. I'm sure it will appeal to my Dad, but if Audi think this is a replacement for the current TT then they've got problems :roll:


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

I have the sneaking suspision that this is NOT the TT, but an A3 Cab.

The TT evokes individualism, style, passsion - you look at how its been advertised over the past 6 years. What the mag "claims" to have is run of the mill Audi (nice though it may be) and is in no way unique.

If I am wrong, then Im sure that all members here would agree, do not call it a TT. Its not a TT, no marketing could ever make it a TT, so keep it as a A3/A3.5/A4/A5 or whatever........but not TT.

Oh, and another thing - launch it as the TT, and this forum goes......or at least gets renamed!!

Jae


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Very similar and as said in last weeks spy shot thread it does look more like an A3 rather than TT.

I'd buy it is it was an A3 - but not if it is the TT


----------



## whirlypig (Feb 20, 2003)

If the Coupe actually looks like the picture (bit longer, possibly with a real back seat) then I'll be very happy. 

But then I've been hoping Audi would bring out an A4/A5 Coupe - guess we'll have to wait and see. :roll:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Iceman said:


> pas_55 said:
> 
> 
> > :wink: Think I'll have the Picasso :wink:
> ...


Now that is cool. 8)


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

vernan said:


> What oil will I have to use in it?
> 
> ...and what colour would be best, plus will there be cup holders. :wink:
> 
> :roll:


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Its a photochop Im afraid......definately.

I think KMP will concur (ps KMP, let me know when ur free)


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

garyc said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> > pas_55 said:
> ...


www.picasso-owners-who-used-to-drive-a-tt.co.uk

:wink:


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

The original TT is a design classic - beautiful! I still miss mine and I'd have another one if I could afford it - for the shopping runs :wink: :lol:

The spy shots of the projected MK2 confirm just one thing for me - its as ugly as f*** - as are all new Audi's with that daft front end - and does not deserve to be called a TT.

The Citroen, Lotus and Alfa designs are way way ahead in the game.

Dee - OK the Monaro styling is not as ground breaking as the others - it's an evolved design and it does it for me. If you look at the roof shape you'll notice it's quite similar to the TT design :roll:

Anyway - the new TT - is it actually going to be any good - to _drive_ :wink:


----------



## Suzaroo (May 9, 2005)

Personally i think this is a A3 roadster and not the new TT.








I like the small width bonet and the indicator door mirrors. 8)


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

Seriously, why get so perplexed over fake pics?! Give it 6 months boyos! :roll:  :wink:

Dean


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

*I hope the Audi spyshot is an A3 Roadster.
And the production version of the "LeMans Quattro" will be called TT.*

wfg, Hans.


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

Iceman said:


> *I hope the Audi spyshot is an A3 Roadster.
> And the production version of the "LeMans Quattro" will be called TT.*
> 
> wfg, Hans.


Me too! Now start producing Le Manns Quattro TT images! :wink:


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

Iceman said:


> *I hope the Audi spyshot is an A3 Roadster.
> And the production version of the "LeMans Quattro" will be called TT.*
> 
> wfg, Hans.


I'll pay a deposit now!


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

V6 TT said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> > *I hope the Audi spyshot is an A3 Roadster.
> ...


Thats simple, :lol: 
Here a idea for a TT 3.7 V8 FSI Quattro with 310 hp and 20" RS4 wheels.










Engine range=
3.2 V6 FSI Quattro 6 manuel/DSG 275 hp.
3.7 V8 FSI Quattro 6 manuel/DSG 310 hp.
4.2 V8 FSI Quattro 6 manuel/DSG 380 hp.

wfg, Hans.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

If you have LeMans money to spend, why do you currently have TTs?

:?


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

Iceman said:


> V6 TT said:
> 
> 
> > Iceman said:
> ...


That's the new R9


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

pas_55 said:


> That's the new R9


The Audi Le Mans Quattro will probably become the R9 but i prever it will become the new TT.
With the above engines and compete with the Porsches Cayman S and 911's. :lol:

wfg, Hans.


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

scoTTy said:


> If you have LeMans money to spend, why do you currently have TTs?
> 
> :?


beacuse I like the TT ??

I have 5 cars - just because I have a mini, doesnt mean I dont have a maserati too.... whats your point?


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Simply that if you have Â£60k or so to throw at a car, would you choose the TT?

I got the impression that people would love to have the Le Mans at the TT price (wouldn't we all) but that's not gonna happen. If you want a Le Mans then be prepared to put to one side some serious wonga. At that price level would you go for a new entry into this market or a proven supplier, e.g. Porsche, Aston Martin, etc etc

Sorry I didn't make my point clear.


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

no worries.... :wink:

I like unusual looking cars...

would I spend 60k on an Audi... we'll see - depends on what is on offer at the time and what the spec is..... however I much prefer having a few cars of lesser value...

as I'm getting older though, the thought of an Aston is begining to appeal, but I will resist the Porker for as long as is possible... dont like the image.


----------



## agenTT (May 8, 2004)

Iceman said:


> V6 TT said:
> 
> 
> > Iceman said:
> ...


Or this


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

agenTT said:


> Or this


Here i have a big version of it.

*"Big Picture"*

wfg, Hans.


----------



## Nick225TT (Oct 13, 2004)

Pretty ugly :? :? IMO

Lets hope they will launch the Le Mans with a 3.2 FSI as an entry level for around the 35k price bracket.

The bottom of the range TTr 150 FWD is less than two thirds of the price of the top of the range TT so Audi have done this before. It would still be quick enough for most people and have the looks to die for.


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

Nick225TT said:


> Pretty ugly :? :? IMO
> 
> Lets hope they will launch the Le Mans with a 3.2 FSI as an entry level.


Audi's V6 3.2 FSI engine have 255 hp in the A4/A6 and 265 hp in the A8.
With a new ECU programm they can get Â± 275 hp out of it.
And i think that a Le Mans Quattro with that engine is faster then the 3.2 TT now.

wfg, Hans.


----------



## TT_Jr. (Jul 17, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> Simply that if you have Â£60k or so to throw at a car, would you choose the TT?


Call me sad, but I'd choose the TT over *any* car at *any* value...


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

dee said:


> no worries.... :wink:
> 
> I like unusual looking cars...
> 
> ...


If you get the New AM V8 Vantage or a DB9 for that matter............Can i have ago. I can only afford one if i move back in with my mum 

Aston Martin is my ultimate dream car!

Whilst playing GT4 i got the LeMans quattro and watching it buzz round the track on a replay it really does look like a TT


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Just back from hols, will try and get some info from Audi on the Autocar "exclusive" early next week


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

I actually think that maybe the new TT will be a baby LeMans so i tihnk the styling will be on the lines of the LeMans like the Boxster is the 911's baby.

Or am i just brain farting :?


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

genocidalduck said:


> I actually think that maybe the new TT will be a baby LeMans so i tihnk the styling will be on the lines of the LeMans like the Boxster is the 911's baby.
> 
> Or am i just brain farting :?


...don't worry matey it's a wish we all have! :wink:  Can't see the R9 ever making production no matter what's been said so they should just take inspiration from this for the next version 'TT'. This is the direction they should be heading with this model - that design will be timeless as well...

Dean


----------



## MacBuff (Aug 11, 2004)

I've not gone through the whole thread, so this may have been mentioned but a car very similar appears in the latest Road & Track as an A3 cabriolet..

John


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

I think that the new TT will be more look like a baby Nuvolari than a LMQ.

wfg, Hans.


----------



## bape (Jan 16, 2005)

dee said:


> dissapointed...


agree, don't like it at all :roll:


----------



## galwaytt (May 15, 2003)

scoTTy said:


> would you go for a new entry into this market or a proven supplier, e.g. Porsche, Aston Martin, etc etc


...proven? You mean leaking crank seals, right? Or the Incredible Imploding Engine with No Spare Parts Available.?

Like the DB9, though..........

I think the TT is a beautiful car, and ignore the price. Why spend wonga when you can spend 1/2 wonga for a result?


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

galwaytt said:


> scoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > would you go for a new entry into this market or a proven supplier, e.g. Porsche, Aston Martin, etc etc
> ...


That's a fair point. At the end of the day it depends what you mean by "result". A Vauxhaull, for example, which could be tuned to go as well as as DB9 main never have the same ownership experience or cachÃ© as the DB9.

e.g. a chipped TT is faster than a Boxster (much more expensive) but which is be best "result". It's a debateable answer.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Usually which ever one you have at that time :lol:


----------

